# Favourite Pink Book



## scottmaciver (Aug 23, 2010)

Last year I read Iain H Murray's biography of Arthur Pink and really enjoyed it. An elder later recommended that I read 'Spiritual Union & Communion' by Pink as it was one of the best books he ever read. I read it on holiday last month and I really benefited from it as Pink sought to explain the unity in the Godhead, the unity in the person of Christ and the unity of the believer to Christ.

I would be interested to know if any of you have read spiritual Union & Communion and also what would you say is your favourite Pink book & why?

Blessings,
Scott


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 23, 2010)

I have not read that one, but I would be quite impressed if any of his works could dislodge "The Sovereignty of God" as my favorite. When I first received it, I read it through so many times that I had to tape pages back together!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 23, 2010)

"The Sovereignty of God." Why? Because it is the only one I have read.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 23, 2010)

Just in case anyone was curious (and didn't already know), much of Pink's work is available free here.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Aug 23, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> "The Sovereignty of God." Why? Because it is the only one I have read.


----------



## baron (Aug 23, 2010)

The Sovereignty of God is great. Try Studies on Saving Faith and An Exoposition of the Sermon on the Mount. 

Spiritual Union & Communion I will have to put this on my list.


----------



## coramdeo (Aug 23, 2010)

Pick jut one????? Impossible! The Sovereignty of God *is awesome, The Divine Covenants is also. I have received but not yet read Saving Faith. 
* I just found out that the Banner of Truth Edition, which I have, was abridged significantly , so I ordered another version.


----------



## christiana (Aug 23, 2010)

The Sovereignty of God was the 'wow' moment eyeopener that ushered in the doctrines of grace to my heart! I love all he wrote but that one remains special!


----------



## baron (Aug 23, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I'm not into pink books. I prefer more masculine colors.



Yes but pink mellows you out. We even have a pink police station in town. But I do not think many at the police station read Pink.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 23, 2010)

So all those women running around town in sweat pants, they're Calvinists?

And that woman singer, she's a tribute band?


----------



## scottmaciver (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts guys. I think its about time I added to my Pink collection of 1 book!


----------



## christiana (Aug 24, 2010)

Studies in the Scriptures by Pink is available *free* from Chapel Library that sends out the Free Grace Broadcaster. They send three booklets a quarter and are really great reading from Pink.

Chapel Library


----------



## Skyler (Aug 24, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> "The Sovereignty of God." Why? Because it is the only one I have read.


 
That is my case exactly.


----------



## scottmaciver (Aug 24, 2010)

I ordered the sovereignty of God (as per your recommendations), the attributes of God and Profiting from the Word earlier on today. The attributes of God and Profiting from the Word were on the Metropolitan Tabernacles 'Read for the Lord' list of books, which said that Profiting from the Word is arguably Pinks best book.

Between the 3 there should be plenty to keep me going!


----------



## Wayne (Aug 24, 2010)

And if you really want to dig, there's Studies in the Scriptures, faithfully reproduced by the Chapel Library:

Studies in the Scriptures - Chapel Library


----------



## MarieP (Aug 24, 2010)

scottmaciver said:


> Last year I read Iain H Murray's biography of Arthur Pink and really enjoyed it. An elder later recommended that I read 'Spiritual Union & Communion' by Pink as it was one of the best books he ever read. I read it on holiday last month and I really benefited from it as Pink sought to explain the unity in the Godhead, the unity in the person of Christ and the unity of the believer to Christ.
> 
> I would be interested to know if any of you have read spiritual Union & Communion and also what would you say is your favourite Pink book & why?
> 
> ...


 
I've read the biography and Spiritual Union and Communion. The biography depressed me actually...I've greatly benefited from Pink, but it was sad to see his relationship to the local church was such a poor experience.

Spiritual Union and Communion has to be my favorite. I really like The Sovereignty of God as well. And his pamphlet on the Lord's Day is wonderful! I read The Divine Covenants, but it was rather hard reading, and he had quite a few eccentricities. If I remember correctly, he said that the Old Covenant was a Covenant of Works.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Aug 24, 2010)

I prefer green or red books


----------

